# TITAN conversion



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

ok everbody i have token upon myself to create an emporer class tiatan this will be an extremly slow going process but i need a basis i have my idea and would like feed back i will tell more about the titan when asked and havw basic measurments it stand at exactly 5 ft tall here is what i will base it off of 










cheers swappa


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

you might want to put this in the project log section of the site. But good luck to you sir I look forward to watching this being built.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

i cant decide i wanna make a mace for it but i cant decide 1 2 or 3 drop pod to put on the buisness end


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

you got some big plans. Good luck!


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

it will take a while but shout i do 3 drop pod atached on chains or like a morning star with just one for my left arm


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would take it a little more slowly. Drop pod flails? You sound like Matt Ward.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

im working on drawing it up and rightn ow i am trying out different weapon ideas and the drop pods are just the heads of the flail


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I think three should do it, one may seem a bit small for something of this magnitude.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

any suggestion for the titans name and the legion it resides from's name


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Rick Deckard, Replicantus


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

i like it also i think the head may look like this


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As Morfangdakka suggested putting this in project logs is probably more appropriate. 

This looks like a big project. What are you going to use as the frame for the whole thing? I would assume it needs to be faily substantila to hold the weight of the torso and the structures it has on it.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

the ahem (crotch) area that conects the legs and torso will have pvc pipe so the legs will be a seprate part from the torso and you would fit the pvc into a hole cut into torso and the model would fit together like so this probably isnt the best description


by the way what exactly does a hellstorm cannon look like


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

heres a scetch of a leg i can explain what parts are but here


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

it looks like this


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

o ok that should be pretty easy to make just with left over pvc pipe from the frame could work


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

5 Feet!? It'll be taller than the kids  This is gonna be EPIC!

I agree with everyone that it'll take ages and lots of money!


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

well ive been making estimates and this thing is a little out of my price range so i will prop the mace though i would still like a ccw for the titan ANY IDEAS and im gunna trim the height a bit it still will be massive but not human size


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I wish you the best with this project, it wont be easy. Losts of blood, sweat, and tears go into building these beasts, def not an easy task!


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey every one sorry about this but this plog will be temporarily shut down. Due to the fact of i have lost all of my plasticard i blame the grots, and the turnie deadlines coming up and i has lots to do.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> it looks like this


That's not an imperator titan (emperor) it's only a warlord.

Here be some pics of the emperor.
http://www.miniwargaming.com/content/oQFzgowlePbB

I would not use drop pods unless i was creating a chaos titan.
I am building a warlord titan out of foamboard so i might be able to give you a few ideas.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

www.hwff.com has some material that you can coat foam in and it causes it to harden rock hard, making the frame out of PVC and add foam to fluff it up should cut down on the price some.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, that was a short-lived project. I was going to suggest using a Bastion as a power mace head.

I couldn't find any plasticard large enough to make the torso armor plates. I wanted mine to look similar to the Lucius Pattern Warlord titan's, only larger. That would make each plate about 6" x 9" or slightly larger.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

the project is continuing im just not really posting about it and the frame is made out of foam the mace has been dropped and i do like the hardening liquid thing and right now im broke gotta sell somethings on ebay


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I dropped about $300 on my titan project and it's only about half way done.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Jaysen.

A way to make the torso is to make sections of plates, with a line with bolts inbetween.

*Please remember folks that any templates of minis that GW actually produce would be against forum rules. This being something currently not produced by GW or FW is deemed permissible. Viscount Vash.*

Instead of thinking.









Think....









That way (imagine the largest piece beeing perhaps an A4) you don't need a ridiculously large piece of card.
Just make a few smaller, reinforce them with card bitz from behind.
And Voila! A warlord titan front plate.

Plus the patterns look very nice if you give them a select few rivets and / or some technomajingies. Like on theese legs.








Holes with thingamajinies in them.

Pics from google. And attacking some sites.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

im not making a warlord just wanna make that clear


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you making a squared off type, like a lucius pattern, or a rounded or curved mars pattern emperor titan? Are you gonna make it look like the epic 40k model or going with a more realistic model?


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello everybody i hope you don't think i forgotten about this project still chugging away at ideas. I am currently throwing all my money into a computer which i'm building from scratch so unfourtunatley this must be pushed to future plans.


----------

